# Watery eyes



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Is there anything to stop chis eyes watering? Jets eyes water loads and I was wondering if there is anything that you can to to stop or reduce it?
My nana used to have a cat years ago which has watery eyes so she bathed it's eyes in warm milk everyday. Would this work?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

ive never persoanlly heard that warm milk does the trick..Tinks eyes water alot and the vet said there was nothing we could do to stop it i just had to bathe them x


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Few of things I've found that cause watery eyes/tear staining is allergy to beet pulp in food, low grade eye infection, and blocked tear ducts. 

We start out by making sure there's no beet pulp in the food being fed. We also have the vet check to ensure the tear duct isn't blocked. This is common, especially with smaller Chis. If the test shows a blockage, we have it flushed so the tears can drain naturally. Sometimes it takes more than one flush to open it back up. If that's the cause, once they are draining free, the problem resolves completely. 

If these two items are cleared from the list, then we use Terramycin Ointment for the eyes. It's a broad spectrum antibiotic ointment which clears any low grade eye infection. If this works, then after treatment, we watch for any tearing. If it starts again, we go back to the Terramycin. For some dogs, it's a lifelong thing, just weaned down to the lowest number of applications a week. It can be as little as once a week to keep the eyes clear. It used to be vet only but now can be purchased on-line if your vet doesn't have it.

Learned this from the Bichon breeders many years ago and it's worked like a charm since. (With that big, beautiful white coat, they can't have tear staining when they are showing. I just had to ask how they keep them clean.) A lot of vets don't even know about this. It's old school. I can't tell you how many I've shared this with and they've started using it for other clients. I've passed this along to countless breeders and all my grooming clients that have watery eyes/tear stains. The difference is night and day when getting rid of the beet pulp and then using the Terramycin. 

HTH Chis are close to the ground so get dust and stuff, which makes them water anyway. But there's no need for them to have permanently wet eyes.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

LiMarChis said:


> Few of things I've found that cause watery eyes/tear staining is allergy to beet pulp in food, low grade eye infection, and blocked tear ducts.
> 
> We start out by making sure there's no beet pulp in the food being fed. We also have the vet check to ensure the tear duct isn't blocked. This is common, especially with smaller Chis. If the test shows a blockage, we have it flushed so the tears can drain naturally. Sometimes it takes more than one flush to open it back up. If that's the cause, once they are draining free, the problem resolves completely.
> 
> ...


Really good info lisa.. thanks

Daisy use to have watery eyes along wiht a bloated belly when she was eating kibble.. her eyes only water from the wind now (as do mine) or if somethings in them since i've changed her over to raw!! Baby wipe gets rid of it too!


----------

